# Moda Chocolat Quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The Chocolat line from Moda is one of my all time favorites (discontinued) and I'd bought all of it I could find on clearance. Now that my closet is organized and I can find my fabrics, I pulled out enough of it to make this quilt.

If we don't lose power for a couple of hours, I hope to get it finished today. I just have the pieced border hanging off my chair left to go on the top, and one final brown border all the way around.

This one is for our living room, I'm trying to do all my quilts and table toppers in this fabric line as a) I adore it  and b) it goes perfectly with our braided rug.

I'll be using a plaid brown and cream flannel sheet from LLBean for the backing.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Hope your power stays on so you can finish it up, it's just gorgeous! The colors and designs have such a warm, cozy look.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful! I love those colors!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh that is gorgeous!!! I love it, the colors are great, arent they?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Omg Thats Beautiful!


----------



## nana9 (Mar 5, 2007)

Love the colors. I'm with you hoping the power stays on since I'm quilting today also.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, your quilts are always so stunning! I love it when you share your work. 
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ, the way your turn out quilts and other projects, it makes me wonder if you ever sleep. How do you do it? As all your other quilts, this quilt is beautiful.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

asusual....just marvelous! CJ, you need to publish pictures of all your quilts in a book on on a blog.....Call it an inspiriation point for other quilters!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out where you live. That way maybe I could "visit" that quilt. Most people find yellows to be happy colors but for me it is the red. That quilt just makes me feel warm inside.

Good job, as usual.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Another beautiful quilt and what nice warm colors. You are an inspiration on getting things done. When I see the beautiful things that you make it makes me get the things done I have started.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone! I finished it! Woohoo! I can't wait to quilt it.

It helps (time wise) that we are now empty nesters, and no longer live on our farm... my days are filled however I like... which equates to a little bit of time spent cleaning, a fair amount of time spent cooking... a LOT of time spent sewing.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats so pretty!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it.

YOu just whip those beauties up in what seems like NO time.

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the Moda Chocolat too! What pattern did you use? You may have said already and I missed it-


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! The pattern is called "At a Glance" from the book "Quilt Cravings" (discontinued).

I'm torn between these 2 pantos to quilt it with. Can ya'll help me choose?










or


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, that is simply beautiful! I don't know how to quilt but wow, is that ever nice!

Annie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I surprise myself because I generally prefer larger patterns and looser quilting but I like the second choice best w/ the top you displayed.........since you asked.

Whichever you do will be lovely.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I also asked on my blog, and on my yahoo sewing group, looks like the leaves and acorns are winning hands down! That was hubby's choice.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

That quilt is gorgeous. You can pick up some great accent pieces with the red and blue, too, if you want to add some color.

I think I like the second quilting pattern better for that quilt. The colors make me think of a clear fall day, scavenging for acorns and other nuts. The first pattern is pretty, I just think the second pattern goes better with the quilt and its colors.

I just love Moda. I have to admit that I'm addicted to their nickel charm packs.


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish I could quilt...but I agree, I like the second pattern more. I think because the colors make me think of autumn (my favorite season), and so does the leaf-like pattern. Beautiful, no matter what!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's even prettier than the last one you made. I like the second pattern. It goes well with the fall colors of the quilt.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Acorns and leaves it is! Thanks everyone for the input!

I have the backing loaded on the quilt frame, we never did lose power today so maybe we'll luck out tomorrow as well and I can start quilting it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ, THAT IS SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!:cute::cute::cute:
bopeep


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

CJ said:


> Thank you everyone! I finished it! Woohoo! I can't wait to quilt it.
> 
> It helps (time wise) that we are now empty nesters, and no longer live on our farm... my days are filled however I like... which equates to a little bit of time spent cleaning, a fair amount of time spent cooking... a LOT of time spent sewing.


Beautiful.... You do great work..... ? When you cut out your border strips how do yu cut them straight? Sometime I get curves in mind. Or do you keep adding pieces to get you long strip? Cathy


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That's really beautiful CJ. I always enjoy seeing your finished projects.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Beautiful CJ! I like the oak and acorn pattern best, but I've a thing for acorns. I love the fabrics you're using. 
What will you do when all the Moda Chocolate collection is gone?

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sewing Nana, when you cut long border pieces and they aren't straight, it's because the fabric wasn't folded evenly. Be really, really careful when you fold it.

I starch the heck out of everything. When I first press my fabric, I starch it before cutting it. Then I starch everything while I'm assembling the block and the borders. You wouldn't believe how stiff my quilt is by the time it's ready to be quilted!

(I actually use a starch alternative called Mary Ellen's Best Press).

Anyway, I find that stiff fabric is beautiful to work with, it doesn't stretch, or distort, and seams lay perfectly flat.

Halohead, when all the Moda Chocolat is used up I will cry. LOL


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

CJ said:


> I also asked on my blog, and on my yahoo sewing group, looks like the leaves and acorns are winning hands down! That was hubby's choice.


CJ...care to share your blog link with us?? 

That quilt is drop dead gorgeous!!!! I have been wanting to make a "one big square" quilt for some time, just haven't gotten to it, yet.


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

NM, I found your blog link. Gorgeous template for your blog!!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

CJ said:


> Sewing Nana, when you cut long border pieces and they aren't straight, it's because the fabric wasn't folded evenly. Be really, really careful when you fold it.
> 
> I starch the heck out of everything. When I first press my fabric, I starch it before cutting it. Then I starch everything while I'm assembling the block and the borders. You wouldn't believe how stiff my quilt is by the time it's ready to be quilted!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your info. I will try to be straighter. Do you use a cutter and mats. What size is the top mat and does it slide on you. It seems to move as I'm going out to the end farthest away.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sewing Nana, I use a rotary cutting mat, ruler and rotary cutter yes. My rotary mat is 29 inches by 72 inches, it covers the surface of one of those folding banquet tables from Staples. I like to use the green Omnigrip rulers, they have a bit of texture on the back so they don't slide on your fabric.

But for cutting strips, I use a June Tailor "Shape Cut Plus". It's 18 inches wide, and has slots every half inch that you just slide your rotary cutter through and strip away! This is one of my absolute favorite tools.

Here's one at Amazon, it's kind of hard to describe.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thank you. I have a JT, but it is only 12". I will try longer strips and see how it does. I will look at the Omni, I was thinking of a longer one. Alway nice to hear how folks, do things.

When I first started did mine like another posted stated she did her red quilt by machine. Cutting each square with sis. and cardboard. But stitched all by hand. (Bowtie) Thats the way I started. Was told about the roto and board. Faster and I learning more all the time. Sharing ideas. Thanks


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh my gosh, that's just beautiful. I can't believe how fast you throw these gorgeous quilts together.

I actually like the other quilt pattern better (the one without the acorns) but I'm outvoted. 

Love the colors and the design.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I love it OH I love it... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super nice job... I like the second pattern also.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

CJ you are my hero. Some day I hope to be able to do work half as beautiful as you do. Since I waited so long to start quilting I may never be able to do the kind of work you do but I am going to try! 
Know what you mean about empty nests, there is more time to do what you want to do. The only thing left in my nest is DH and the horses! That is the only way I felt I could even begin to try and make quilts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well thank you all for the kind comments . CC I've only been quilting for a few years really, about 3 in earnest, dabbling for about 6, so you have plenty of time to learn!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely quilt, CJ! 

Do you do longarm quilting professionally or just for your own projects? I've been longing for a longarm machine (ha!) but it ain't gonna happen while we live in this tiny place. Sigh... Maybe someday. I dream of having a basement to myself to work on quilts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh heck no. Ravenlost's quilt was just the 3rd one I've done my HQ16, I'm a rank newbie! I only have a midarm, (16 inch throat) and I only have room to open the frame to eight feet (versus the 12-14 feet of a professional setup) so even if I wanted to, I couldn't do quilts for hire.

I keep dreaming of a garage addition to the house that would allow me to renovate our current garage into a quilt studio!

Just a dream probably... LOL



slinky said:


> Lovely quilt, CJ!
> 
> Do you do longarm quilting professionally or just for your own projects? I've been longing for a longarm machine (ha!) but it ain't gonna happen while we live in this tiny place. Sigh... Maybe someday. I dream of having a basement to myself to work on quilts.


----------

